# Finding someone to ride with



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If I waited to ride with friends..........I would never go.......too cold......traffic........blah blah blah........always something. I'm gonna let you in on a secret........if you go enough......you'll meet people........that are as passionate as you. My whole "crew", at one point or another.........I met at the hill. Nowdays.....everytime I go up......somebody is usually there. On the ollie side...............I like riding alone..........music......no waiting.......no "which way ya wanna go?"...........take a break whenever.........


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I ride alone out of necessity. I have a busy life and I am not flexible at all neither in when I can ride or where I can ride. On top of this, I know none at my level or who can like riding in the same slopes than me and riding with a person who is much more skilled than me puts me in too much pressure: I feel I am too slow, I am not good enough.
But honestly I don't like to be alone for safety reasons.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

mojo maestro said:


> If I waited to ride with friends..........I would never go.......too cold......traffic........blah blah blah........always something. I'm gonna let you in on a secret........if you go enough......you'll meet people........that are as passionate as you. My whole "crew", at one point or another.........I met at the hill. Nowdays.....everytime I go up......somebody is usually there. On the ollie side...............I like riding alone..........music......no waiting.......no "which way ya wanna go?"...........take a break whenever.........


Yep, only downside is there are some parts of the mountain I shouldn't ride by myself. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Talk with ski patrol and befriend them. They are usually really outgoing and nice people, just don't ask them stupid questions. You can learn a lot from them.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smellysell said:


> Yep, only downside is there are some parts of the mountain I shouldn't ride by myself.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Excluding avy stuff...just to be the devil's advocate. Why shouldn't you ride by yourself on those parts? In my mind this is an important question, because if you can answer the why you shouldn't. Then it gives you a path of study and to develop the critical thinking skills so that you can navigate those places. It can also point out the riding skills that are deficient in which to improve up on so that you will be able to ride those parts of the mountain by yourself.

Certainly, riding with someone with the skills and knowledge is a good introduction...but after you been through a place a handful of times, you should have the basic wherewithal to safely negotiate it or at least have the wisdom to not get in there in the first place. And if you get into some shit...experience can be an excellent teacher...besides it rarely kills anyone...but can definitely scare the shit out ya.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Excluding avy stuff...just to be the devil's advocate. Why shouldn't you ride by yourself on those parts? In my mind this is an important question, because if you can answer the why you shouldn't. Then it gives you a path of study and to develop the critical thinking skills so that you can navigate those places. It can also point out the riding skills that are deficient in which to improve up on so that you will be able to ride those parts of the mountain by yourself.
> 
> Certainly, riding with someone with the skills and knowledge is a good introduction...but after you been through a place a handful of times, you should have the basic wherewithal to safely negotiate it or at least have the wisdom to not get in there in the first place. And if you get into some shit...experience can be an excellent teacher...besides it rarely kills anyone...but can definitely scare the shit out ya.


Mostly just because of something happened, nobody would find me. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smellysell said:


> Mostly just because of something happened, nobody would find me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Around here folks get found fairly fast...dead or alive...lol...mostly alive  
But its known to be one of those places...so locals, patrol and others on the chairs keep a pretty sharp eye out...especially if a person looks to be in the shit that over their skill set.


----------



## snowave (12 mo ago)

I've been riding almost 30 years... most of that time (~ 90%?) I ride alone. Part of that is I have had a tendency to have jobs where I had weekdays off, or been semi-retired (the last 8 yrs). I have mostly fine with it However, if I found someone that rode at my level and was pretty mellow/good personality, I'd love to have someone to ride with. My wife does join me every once in a while, but she is a lower intermediate skiier, and has low stamina... so it's more about just being on the hill with her and enjoying our time together.

I will say that i like not having to answer to anyone and do what I want, but I think in the end, I'd ultimately prefer to have a buddy to ride with more often than ride solo... especially as I get older (I'm 50 now).


----------



## snowave (12 mo ago)

Yeah, did the instructor thing about 25 yrs ago. Fun then, but I don't have the stamina or patience for that anymore. Appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## tjdayney (1 mo ago)

snowave said:


> I've been riding almost 30 years... most of that time (~ 90%?) I ride alone. Part of that is I have had a tendency to have jobs where I had weekdays off, or been semi-retired (the last 8 yrs). I have mostly fine with it However, if I found someone that rode at my level and was pretty mellow/good personality, I'd love to have someone to ride with. My wife does join me every once in a while, but she is a lower intermediate skiier, and has low stamina... so it's more about just being on the hill with her and enjoying our time together. I will say that i like not having to answer to anyone and do what I want, but I think in the end, I'd ultimately prefer to have a buddy to ride with more often than ride solo... especially as I get older (I'm 50 now).


 I am in the same situation as you. I love to ride but the wife is slow and is on skis. I am over 50 and live a very chill semi-retired lifestyle. Most people do not have the time and flexibility or money to go ride. I find myself wishing I had the friends I see other riders shredding with. This year I have the epic pass and looking to do some road trips. Probably by myself. So far I have a condo in Breck, for Feb and a place in Park city. for lat Feb


----------

